# Is there a gang problem in your City?



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

In my there isn't, probably due to it's small size.


----------



## Stretch (Sep 9, 2007)

Short answer: yes. Long answer: Hell yes!


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

Well...there are some wannabee bloods crips and so on.... (for me doesnt count)
There are some groups of most times 5 to maximum 20 people that walk around the city and so on...real gees ya kno?
Some tagger crews are here too..
Asian Gangsters were seen in my hood too...
but they arent on the street shooting down somebody...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Nope...


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

it depends on what you consider as a gang


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

We have some gangs. Redd Alert, The Triads, The Flying Dragons, Callingwood Boys, Native Pride, Hells Angels... that's all I can think of right now...


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*Oh, Yes!* In fact, just This morning December 12th, Peoria reported It's 17th homicide of the year. It's, most likely, drug/gang-related since We're centrally located between the Chicago and St. Louis metros. Our homicide figure is puny by Their comparisons, But It illustrates the times We ALL live in!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

yep, many gangs in Berlin

most are kids and no problem, but some are into organzid crime like drugs, prostitution and whatnot


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

most murders in this city are bloods or crips members.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Big* gang problem. :wallbash:


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

in vancouver, yes. a few months back there was a crazy rash of gang related killings


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep there's a problem. 

In SF, we have Nortenos and Surenos (northerners and southerners), which are street gang off shoots of two rival Mexican prison gangs. In the Mission District of SF they're constantly battling for turf and "respect." Nortenos wear red and are generally 2nd generation latin-american members, and even some non latin members too. Surenos wear blue, and are generally made up of recent latin immigrants. Innocent people are occasionally mistaken for rival gang members and attacked, sometimes killed. Another latin gang is Mara Salvatrucha (MS-13), though their presence isn't too big. We have a lot of smaller local gangs too that usually inhabit poor neighborhoods around housing projects. Some I can think of are:

In the Fillmore/Western Addition: Knock Out Posse, Chopper City, Eddy Rock
Hunters Point: Big Block, West Mob, Oakdale Mob
Visitacion Valley/Sunnydale projects: Down Below Gang

These guys are mostly into drugs, and battle each other for turf.

We also have the gangs in Chinatown:
Joe Boys, Wah Ching, Wo Hop To 

There's also the Filipino gang, Bahala Na, and of course the Hell's Angels.

These are all the organized gangs though. There are also tons of disorganized, smaller groups of kids that cause trouble and fight with one another, etc.

SF has averaged about 80-100 murders a year for the past 20 years, and the majority are related to drugs and gangs.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Of course. In Toronto we've got all sorts - Italians, Russians, Chinese, Americans, Indians, Natives, Blacks, Arabs the list goes on 
Mumbai has its Mafia, and the Chinese and Russians of course, and is substantially bigger than T.O. I think


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

We don't have gangs here in Miami.


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

MIAMISKYLINE said:


> We don't have gangs here in Miami.


:laugh:


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

MIAMISKYLINE said:


> We don't have gangs here in Miami.


:laugh:　:laugh:


Nothing in Lyon, but there are "ethnic" gangs in Paris, and some mafias in Marseille. That's all for France.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

does los angeles have a gang problem? not that i know of :crazy:

the crime rate is going down by a lot each year though, murder rate is only 1/3 of what it was 10 years ago


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Of course. In Toronto we've got all sorts - Italians, Russians, Chinese, *Americans*, Indians, Natives, Blacks, Arabs the list goes on
> Mumbai has its Mafia, and the Chinese and Russians of course, and is substantially bigger than T.O. I think


What kind of US gangs are in Toronto?


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

toronto's crime rate is pretty low, obviously the gangs aren't doing all that much


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, you're probably right...from what I've seen personally, there are a couple wannabes there. :lol:

Still, it would be interesting to see what gangs are there. :shifty:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Miami has 2 gangs. I forgot their name. One time they fought on my school's football field and we had code red/lock down for 4 hrs (dreadful).


----------



## Tcmetro (Jun 9, 2007)

Stretch said:


> Why would Minneapolis ever be dubbed Murderapolis? I must be missing something.



In 1995 it had one of the highest murder rates in the country.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

thank god there's none in my city


----------



## harvesterofsorrows (Nov 5, 2005)

Chicago, of course.
in fact, I am in one.





Nah


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

bobbycuzin said:


> toronto's crime rate is pretty low, obviously the gangs aren't doing all that much


While the crime rate is low, most of that crime can be attributed to gangs. In terms of homicides for example, I believe over 80% are gang-related.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Yes they may be large in numbers. But HK is still of the safest cities in the world despite their presence


These triads are not in the business of fighting against the police full-time. They want to continue their businesses and make money, such as in prostitution, drugs, smuggling, and the like. Don't think they'll appreciate having their premises searched by the police every night in a showdown.

Meanwhile, the period leading up to the handover in Macau saw much worse violence with these gangs/triads. In fact, the police were openly challenged by the triads in a spate of motorcycle fires and rash violence. Now that the PLA is in town things have calmed down significantly.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

monkeyronin said:


> While the crime rate is low, most of that crime can be attributed to gangs. In terms of homicides for example, I believe over 80% are gang-related.


a high percentage of a low number is still a low number, so even if gangs are committing most of the crimes, not many crimes are being committed in the first place


----------



## VZN (Aug 18, 2007)

Blood and Crips in NYC, (that article just made me straight up cringe - I could point out a number of things wrong with the info in that article) the Netherlands, and even the Phillipines... it just doesn't make any sense at ALL. Reminds me of the song "Just Lyke Compton" with DJ Quik. Emulating that shit is just plain fuckin stupid, and this is coming from a person who has family in gangs. :no: It's amazing how a select group of men can have such an influence amongst those who have never been in L.A.


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

VZN said:


> Blood and Crips in NYC, (that article just made me straight up cringe - I could point out a number of things wrong with the info in that article) the Netherlands, and even the Phillipines... it just doesn't make any sense at ALL. Reminds me of the song "Just Lyke Compton" with DJ Quik. Emulating that shit is just plain fuckin stupid, and this is coming from a person who has family in gangs. :no: It's amazing how a select group of men can have such an influence amongst those who have never been in L.A.


since when are streetgang-members known to be smart?
theres a gang in south africa called "The Americans" that dress themselves in american clothes and listen to american hiphop, i doubt any of them are actually americans.


----------



## VZN (Aug 18, 2007)

Obscene said:


> since when are streetgang-members known to be smart?
> theres a gang in south africa called "The Americans" that dress themselves in american clothes and listen to american hiphop, i doubt any of them are actually americans.


:lol: Wow. Are you serious?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

There's a BIG gang Problem in London. Though some people try to deny it.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Here in Hartford, the makeup of the gangs are changing.

In the past (probably the mid 90s), Hartford had a major gang problem. The most fearsome gang was the Latin Kings. There were major killings then, but then the Police really hammered down on them...I remember hearing about a major arrest or major attack every week. Other big gangs were are the Los Solidos, Ñeta, 20 Luv, and the Jamaican crew. We were on the map of moving drugs between New York and Boston.

They are still around (and above 1,200 strong in the city), but they aren't as big as they once were. 

These days, most gang violence is between teenagers and young people, mostly wannabes who are acting tough. Kids that are just proclaiming that they are part of the Bloods or Crips or whatever. I remember hearing about a gang member, who was like 16 years old, shooting another kid (who was in his gang) because he was talking to a girl that he liked. There was also another gang in a suburban middle school, claiming their love for the Crips! WTF?

There is still a major gang problem in Hartford, but it's not the same like in the past.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Nah, i dont think so, SD is one of the safest cities in North America..


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

^^Im sure the vatos down there have something set up.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

traPPed said:


> There's a BIG gang Problem in London. Though some people try to deny it.


As I have already argued I would say it's not 'gangs' as such, it's loosely affiliated groups of youths with no respect for life


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Sydney has its fair share of European gangs you know the sort of type that go to soccer games armed with chainsaws.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Which European nationality does that? I've never encountered that kind of thing in Europe - perhaps something close in England (but never chainsaws  )

Sydney as far as I know has quite a base of Asian gangs too, especially Vietnamese drug runners that used to be holed up around Cabramatta.


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

Uncle Phil said:


> ^^Im sure the vatos down there have something set up.


LOL @ "vatos".


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

lmcm1990 said:


> Miami has 2 gangs. I forgot their name. One time they fought on my school's football field and we had code red/lock down for 4 hrs (dreadful).


Nah, Miami just has a bunch of wannabe thugs.....

Firstly, the Hialeah thugs....they are genuinelly ghetto, so don't mess with them. They sell regs on street corners, wear basketball attire, etc.

Then, you get the Kendall (a suburb of south Dade) thugs. These are basically just punk-ass white boys who live in gated communities, pretending to be all "tough" n' shit. They drive their Honda Civics at 90mph up/down Kendall Drive, because that's all they have to do. They act all tough, but they're really nothing. Stand up to them, and they'll run 1,000 miles.

Parts of Miami do have a serious gang problem though, specificially Overtown, Little Haiti and pretty much anywhere "NW". Hell, Broward County has a serious problem with crime too.

It's not the Scarface era here anymore. Gone are the days of big time coke dealers, gun battles in shopping malls. In reality, most of Miami is actually VERY safe and in all of my time here, I have never experienced a problem with gangs, or any of that s**t.

You've just got to be careful not to stray into the bad neighborhoods -- that's how a few tourists get killed. It's not always easy to determine which are the bad areas here, unless you actually live here (just my opinion).


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

TheCreass said:


> s**t.






TheCreass said:


> shit


Oo

NW means northwest?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

TheCreass said:


> These are basically just punk-ass white boys who live in gated communities, pretending to be all "tough" n' shit. *They drive their Honda Civics at 90mph up/down Kendall Drive*, because that's all they have to do. .


:rofl::hahaha:^^ That is so true :lol::lol:.


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

MIAMISKYLINE said:


> :rofl::hahaha:^^ That is so true :lol::lol:.


Glad you got a laugh out of it!

It is true though. In all honesty though, crime in Miami isn't anywhere near as bad as it was back in the 70's and 80's. There are some dangerous areas, but if you've got a bit of a brain, you know to avoid them, especially at night.


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

There 're not gangs in Italy.
We have some mafias but no gangs.

Neapolitan mafia, called Camorra, can be confused with stupid gangs but is more more developed and organized than a normal gang.

In Rome there are some football fan fascist gangs particulary violents expecialized in riots and racial aggressions.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

^^
What's a mafia if it isn't a gang?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Tubeman said:


> ^^
> What's a mafia if it isn't a gang?


There is a big diferrence between a Crib and a Yakuza.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

TheCreass said:


> Nah, Miami just has a bunch of wannabe thugs.....
> 
> Firstly, the Hialeah thugs....they are genuinelly ghetto, so don't mess with them. They sell regs on street corners, wear basketball attire, etc.
> 
> ...


I think you summed it up pretty good for Miami, the gang issue here is pretty small, pointless groups of kids that dress nasty but dont do anything.

Im from Orlando and it basically the same, but the ghetto thug (gang) culture is more evident over there, and its growing, thats why I believe crime is exploding over therehno:
And from what Ive read, Palm Beach has the biggest issue with gangs in Florida, it has more gangs than Miami, Broward and Orlando. and crime aint that pretty over there either.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> I think you summed it up pretty good for Miami, the gang issue here is pretty small, pointless groups of kids that dress nasty but dont do anything.
> 
> Im from Orlando and it basically the same, but the ghetto thug (gang) culture is more evident over there, and its growing, thats why I believe crime is exploding over therehno:
> And from what Ive read, Palm Beach has the biggest issue with gangs in Florida, it has more gangs than Miami, Broward and Orlando. and crime aint that pretty over there either.


Dang... I thought Palm Beach was just where the old rich people used to live.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Los Angeles? No.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

Aquamadoor said:


> Los Angeles? No.


LIE!
Its the hometown of the Gangs!
:nuts:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^^Really? Here LA is known for gang trouble...


There were Asian Gangs where I lived (Hounslow West), one time my dad left his place of work (Houndslow West Sta.) and a Asian Gang came town from Slough and he saw then beating up a Hounslow gang.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

Paris : no street gangs in the traditionnal sense


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Vancouver? Gangs? Only one I can think of is LSW (Last Standing Writers)
at my school in the Westside. Lol (Last Standing *******)


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

bobbycuzin said:


> just because they're wannabes doesn't mean they don't commit crimes
> 
> i'm just saying that even if there were a lot of gangs, they're not doing a whole lot considering the low crime rate of the city


crime rate related to killing...not killing doesn't mean not commiting other crimes.


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm not too sure about teenage/thug gangs in the traditional sense as in robbing convenience stores and assaulting random people, pretty sure we don't have that many here in Vancouver, i definitely haven't experienced it and there's no part of the city i won't venture into etc. (although maybe in surrey??!! haha.)
but as far as organized crime i.e. HA and triads etc. i think there's a very heavy presence. this is prime real estate, it's a huge port, does almost more business with asia than anyone else, and our biggest export is marijuana. there's a lot to be gained. most of the gangs are obviously split down ethnic lines. asian, east indian etc. we kind of have a gang war going on right now. at least a couple gang associated figures are publicly gunned down every month and this has been going for a couple months now. some of the asian and especially the east indian ones are very messy.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Los Angeles? No.


Remember what Chris Tucker say,

_"I'm from LA we invented gangs"_


----------



## rob_right (Jun 8, 2007)

In the UK London does seem to have an alarmingly escalating problem with gangs - quite shocking the amount of young teenagers that have been killed there in the last 12 months.hno:

Manchester though, a small city in northern england probably has the most notorious problem in the UK, if not Europe - so bad the place is commonly referred to as "Gunchester"



> *More shootings occur in English city known for its gun crime*
> The Associated PressPublished: July 28, 2007
> 
> Two separate shootings killed one person and wounded two others, including a teenager, in Manchester, a city known as "Gunchester" in the 1990s because of its widespread firearms crime.
> ...


http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/07/28/europe/EU-GEN-Britain-Gun-Violence.php


----------



## klamedia (Nov 21, 2005)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Los Angeles? No.


He's just pulling your leg......Every major gang in the world is represented on some level in the City Of Angels.


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

^^
:lol:^^
"Manchester though, a small city" Manchester is not a small city.
I don't think that manchester as the worst gang problems in europe, even on U.K. level, i don't think that it's worst than london.


----------



## rob_right (Jun 8, 2007)

pierretoulouse said:


> ^^
> :lol:^^
> "Manchester though, a small city" Manchester is not a small city.
> I don't think that manchester as the worst gang problems in europe, even on U.K. level, i don't think that it's worst than london.


Manchester is a fairly small city by UK standards, has a population of 394,269 according to wikipedia which ranks it the 9th largest.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Kingdom_cities_by_population

It's certainly the best known in the UK for gun crime and the "Gunchester" term is widely used over here - check out the Moss Side area on google - UK politicians always head there when they launch initiatives on gangs and gun crime.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Gosh sarcasm doesn't work here 
But you know if you don't associate with them, you won't have any problem with them.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

im_from_zw038 said:


> I want to add an comment on the redicilous glasgow/LA comparison.
> 
> I think the glasgow problem is that youths are *BORED*, start *DRINKING*, and then start *FIGHTING* wich more often turns in to knife attacks. This is *A LOT* different from *POOR* people from *GHETTO's* who are *FORCED* to join *GANGS* and *SHOOT AND KILL* people while growing up in a run down part of the city where *CRACKDEALERS* and *PIMPS TERRORISE* the streets.


Most of the Glasgow youths who join gangs are actually from the ghetto. They're from the tower blocks better known as the *schemes*


----------

